# ‘Super mom’ spotted on a Minnesota lake — with 56 ducklings in tow.



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)

https://tipsto.live/2021/03/31/a3-60/?cnt=35501&u=done


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)




----------

